# Reputable breeder in Washington state



## Webehappycampers

It sure is hard finding the right breeder! Anyone have some tips on a good one in Washington state?


----------



## narci

There's a few up in vancouver Canada if you make the drive.

Mylad
Canadian havanese


----------



## Webehappycampers

*Washington area breader*

Thanks for the tip! I had someone else recommend Mylad. I'm just trying to figure out how I can afford it!


----------



## Becky Chittenden

Contact HCA for breeder referral. MyLad is very reputable. Look at the "red flags" section before going further in your search. Though I don't agree 100% with it, it is a good reference. Don't look for the "cheap" puppy but look for a reputable breeder. Initial cost is nothing compared to the cost of a healthy dog compared to one who might not be.


----------



## Webehappycampers

Thanks, Becky! You are right, of course! MyLad really meets all our needs. I'm contacting them right now.


----------



## Murphysmom2011

I don't know where you are in Washington State (Eastern or Western), but we got Murphy from Jodie Spiker at Havacuddle. She is now in Coeur D'Alene, Idaho but used to live in Tillamook, OR. Jodie was very knowledgable and helpful in answering all our questions. We told her the type of dog we wanted and she matched us up perfectly with Murphy. I still remember the day we picked him up at 10 weeks, and he just jumped into our arms giving kisses:biggrin1: He still does that today! 

We are talking about getting another Havanese when Murphy is around 2, and I would go back to Jodie as my first choice in getting another dog.

Good luck!


----------



## Tom King

http://www.cascadehavanese.org/


----------



## narci

Mylad is VERY picky about who they send a pup home to. My friend is on a waiting list and is not guaranteed a puppy this round.


----------



## krandall

narci said:


> Mylad is VERY picky about who they send a pup home to. My friend is on a waiting list and is not guaranteed a puppy this round.


There's nothing wrong with a breeder wanting the best homes for their puppies... And a long waiting list means that there are a lot of other people who see the value of that breeder's dogs. No one on a waiting list with a good breeder is guaranteed a puppy out of any specific litter, because the breeder does their best to match the right puppy with the right family. It is often worth the wait.

I happened to get Kodi without a long wait because I wasn't picky about the sex of the puppy. The Kings happened to have a number of people on their waiting list looking for girls, and then had a litter of 5 boy puppies! Because I was happy to take a boy, I got a puppy from that litter.


----------



## narci

My Wife's old friend got her puppy. YAY Happy Dance!

She brought her over last Saturday and what a cutie she is.

http://www.myladhavanese.com/havanese puppies Alma.asp

We gave her some of Oreo's old jackets, some pee pads, a slow eating bowl, expen etc. to get her started.

I also warned her about 8 week olds and thier peeing habits at night hehehe. First night was just as I expected...I think we all remember the first nights of our furballs.


----------

